
Crates.io Security Advisory - steveklabnik
https://blog.rust-lang.org/2020/07/14/crates-io-security-advisory.html
======
shahinrostami
Found out about this when publishing through cargo:

    
    
        error: api errors (status 401 Unauthorized): The given API token does not match the format used by crates.io.
    
        Tokens generated before 2020-07-14 were generated with an insecure random number generator, and have been revoked. You can generate a new token at https://crates.io/me.
    
        For more information please see https://blog.rust-lang.org/2020/07/14/crates-io-security-advisory.html. We apologize for any inconvenience.

------
jacques_chester
The code which contains the fixes: [https://github.com/rust-
lang/crates.io/pull/2637](https://github.com/rust-lang/crates.io/pull/2637)

